# Single phase transformer Question



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

You would ground 2 and 3. Think of it as one 240 volt winding (which is what you are creating by connecting 2 and 3 together) with the center grounded


----------



## tarmy78 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks I can honestly say I've never had any experience with a single phase transformer I opened it up was wondering where the X0 was haha


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

Fibes said:


> You would ground 2 and 3. Think of it as one 240 volt winding (which is what you are creating by connecting 2 and 3 together) with the center grounded


Agreed. Had this same problem about 8 months ago. I'm a commercial guy so it's rare I come across single phase xfmrs. No xo baffled me for a couple of hours.


----------

